# Butler, Pa. Mid-winter bicycle swap



## Howard Gordon (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## dogdart (Dec 13, 2019)

See you there


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 20, 2019)

Excited, gotta start making a plan!


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 25, 2019)

I will be there because Jeff owes me 14 beers.  I intend to collect.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 25, 2019)

One of my favorite bike swaps with lots of fun and many come the night before and lots of bike talk and good food at the bar / restaurant .I am looking for  vintage bikes and mountain bikes or rare BMX bikes for the Museum for display or parts in lots please let me know I'm looking .Everyone is invited to visit the Bicycle Heaven Museum the day before or after the bike show info 412 716 4956   we are open 10 till 7 PM 7 days a week.The Museum is not far away from the bike show.I have seen some rare bikes at this swap with good prices and if its your first time it ends around 1 or 2 in the after noon so don't come late,,,,,,,


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Jamhud (Dec 26, 2019)

I had this one on last years schedule, snow and storms kept us home. 
Will attempt again in 2020, thanks for the reminder post!


----------



## kshimp41 (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone in Buffalo area who could pick up a bike for me, and bring to Butler Show?  Let me know.  Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 6, 2020)

kshimp41 said:


> Anyone in Buffalo area who could pick up a bike for me, and bring to Butler Show?  Let me know.  Thanks.  Kirby



Hi kirby,
We are planning to go from Buffalo....I will pm.
Chris.


----------



## kshimp41 (Jan 9, 2020)

FOUND. Delivery Buffalo area to Butler.  Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## dogdart (Jan 10, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> I will be there because Jeff owes me 14 beers.  I intend to collect.



I have to get you drunk to get those good deals


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 14, 2020)

POST WHAT YOU ARE BRING IN BICYCLES AND PARTS


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Darn weather again. I wish you would put this  on in March or later . This is 2 years I have had to cancel from NW Pa. I was really looking forward to this. Maybe next year


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 18, 2020)

Had to cancel due to weather also. But this time of year is good for this show


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 19, 2020)

We turned around 30 minutes out of buffalo.......pretty bad weather.....sorry we missed it.....bummer.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2020)

Just about time for reports and pix! Wish I could have gone!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2020)

A meet I've always wanted to attend...   
one of these days maybe


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 19, 2020)

did anyone show up


----------

